# Allan Houston ----> Retiring?



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

Knicks guard Allan Houston may have hit an insurmountable wall in his recovery from knee problems. After experiencing significant pain in his arthritic left knee on Monday, he was unable to participate in practice drills. "The bottom line is however God wants this thing to work out, that's how it's going to work out," Houston told the New York Post. "If it's meant for me to do this, then God will make it happen. If not, he won't, period." 

Houston has made it clear that he won't continue to play through pain so this road is headed toward his retirement. 

fanball.com

Looks like he's gonna throw in the towel. His knees aren't holding up, and if he does retire, I just want to say that Houston gave the fans alot to cheer about back in the day.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

allan houston retiring would be great for ure team...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

then we could keep Matt Barnes


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/front/breaking_news/story/356552p-303921c.html



> Allan Houston to announce retirement from the Knicks
> 
> DAILY NEWS SPORTS STAFF
> 
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I wonder what his retirement package looks like. I am sure Zeke was pushing him to retire.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Darn it...oh well it was fun H20 especially in the late 90's.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I think it is good for you guys, good to see him walk away too. He was a solid player.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Damn IT executive of the year


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Damn IT executive of the year




yes sir!:2fing:


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Doesn't his contract still count towards the cap for you guys until his contract was originally suppose to come off the books?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

so is it ok if the NBA calls it the "allan houston" rule again?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

why>? we never used it on him. that would be like calling the larry bird rights the Felton Spencer rights.


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

i heard from msg sportsdesk last night that the knicks only have to pay 20% of his contract now. or is it vice versa?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> i heard from msg sportsdesk last night that the knicks only have to pay 20% of his contract now. or is it vice versa?


Here you go Kro:


> Houston, who signed a Knick-record $100 million contract in 2001, was scheduled to earn $40 million over the next two years and likely will get every penny. Because of insurance, the Knicks may only have to pay $8 million to $15 million and figure to avoid paying luxury tax on the contract.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/356827p-304134c.html


----------

